# How long does it take to boot up your CarPC?



## BlackTundra52 (Feb 28, 2013)

Seeing some really cool ideas! Great information on these forums... 

Anyway, I just wanted to get an idea about how quickly does your Car PC boots up? I'm new to the CarPC, and would love the idea if I could get the pc ready and running to play music just seconds after I start up the car.


----------



## boosted2.7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a SSD in my mac mini, so it boots up pretty quickly. I got the power supply from carnetix, they have a wire that taps the on/off button on the mac mini to the ignition, so when you turn the car off, it puts the computer to sleep, and turns it on when you turn on the car. I think they have similar products for PC builds. It also has a sensor that will shut down if the cars voltage drops below a certain level, to avoid killing your battery.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

I never actually timed mine, but I'd guess about 15-20 seconds from cold boot, and 10 seconds to wake up.

This is with a clean install of 64 bit Windows 8 and an SSD. I fully expect this will slow down as I add hardware/drivers, along with Windows tendency to somehow bog itself down over time.


----------



## BlackTundra52 (Feb 28, 2013)

That's not bad. Versus the head unit I have now, Power Acoustik PD-931NB. I think it's slow...
I'm looking into a CarPC now... Thanks!


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

If you use a monitor that uses USB, it takes longer for the drivers to load.

If you use an HDMI/VGA monitor that will have full ability to display without drivers, you can cut the time down considerably. 

Right now I am around 10-15 seconds from cold boot, and if not for a USB monitor it would be around 5-10 seconds.


----------

